# firefox plugin for FA



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 22, 2008)

hay

I made this small Firefox 2-3 plugin that auto-saves pics after you view them on FA. i scripsted this some time ago for myself because i "Save Image As" EVERYTHING and i didn't like the other things there are for this for my furry.

i got a surprise week off last week and i couldn't really move and anyway i've wanted to make a firefox extension all my life so i sat down and made it usable so here you go if you want it:

http://www.icefile.net/index.php?page=main&id=e153d000&name=fapa-1.0.1.xpi
(you'll probly have to download the *.xpi file on your desktop and drag it into firefox, i have nowhere good to host it)

You just have to install that and select a folder to save pics to in the Options for the plugin (click the =^_^= in the status bar =^_^= =^_^=).

of course it's much volatile, it depends on how the site is built so i'll have to change it later if they change the site. but meh it works for now.

i've only run it on Windows XP so i dunno if it'll work on Vista or linux. let me know if you try it?

Also it saves pics directly from the cache so it takes no bandwidth it's not a crawler of course I would never dream of writing something evil like that

ok?


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

If I used Firefox, I would test it out. I run Opera on Linux. (Ubuntu 8.04)


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 22, 2008)

I could theoretically try it, but I don't save nearly as many images as it probably took for you to consider making this plugin. I save more lolcats and demotivationals than furry art most of the time. It wouldn't hurt to make the plugin autosave for more sites, though. That might actually start getting it popular with a pretty broad audience.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 23, 2008)

with your current rep. I wouldn't put that on any platform.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 23, 2008)

Anonymous1157 said:
			
		

> I could theoretically try it, but I don't save nearly as many images as it probably took for you to consider making this plugin. I save more lolcats and demotivationals than furry art most of the time.



yes well you see i almost only save furry :3

this was really meant for FA use (well for me) since i'm pretty sure there's already image apps/addons for more general use out there




Eli said:


> with your current rep. I wouldn't put that on any platform.



You wound me, Eli. when have i ever wronged _you_?

it is a simple, open firefox plugin. if you are to judge me then at least judge by the source code (hint: xpi = zip) if you even care to. otherwise i do not deal in reputations.

you know you try to do something nice for somebody-


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jun 25, 2008)

Eli said:


> with your current rep. I wouldn't put that on any platform.



I went through the source code and couldn't find anything overtly bad.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 27, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> I went through the source code and couldn't find anything overtly bad.



YES THANK YOU.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 27, 2008)

Plugin? I'll try it out^^


----------



## Artie (Jul 4, 2008)

The Firefox plugin I prefer to use is FurAffinity Extender.  It adds a download link to every submission page (next to the title of the submission) so you can save to a pre-set directory (even artist subdirectory) with a single click, and no save windows.  Which IMO is better than auto-saving everything, because I don't want to save everything I view all the time. 

It does more too, just check the documentation on the web site listed on the plugin's info there.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 10, 2008)

FurAffinity Extender, you say? Interesting.

...

Damn, it's still experimental. Does it work with Firefox 3, at least?

...and it seems the project's site is down, too.

Ugh...damn you, Johnny Tremain...


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 10, 2008)

Artie said:


> The Firefox plugin I prefer to use is FurAffinity Extender.  It adds a download link to every submission page (next to the title of the submission) so you can save to a pre-set directory (even artist subdirectory) with a single click, and no save windows.  Which IMO is better than auto-saving everything, because I don't want to save everything I view all the time.
> 
> It does more too, just check the documentation on the web site listed on the plugin's info there.


It's classified as an experimental plugin, and the homepage listed for the plugin comes up nxdomain.


----------

